# WOWEEEE...... Unbelievable.



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

My goodness. 
This is one yarn that I WONT be purchasing. TOO pricey for me. I would be terrified of making a mistake which even the most experienced knitter can do. 
I dread to think what it would cost to knit a ladies garment and then perhaps someone washing it with the water at the wrong temperature.

http://www.spinayarndevon.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_119_188


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

At those prices, they would have to knit it for me too!!! and wash it etc.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If you can afford it,it is well worth it's weight in gold,for a one off knit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

The web site states..

"Qiviut yarnwear is an heirloom that can be treasured for generations"

I would love to get my hands on some, it sounds amazing.
I wonder if Santa is watching me type !!


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

I mainly knit as it is cheaper and you get what you want. At these prices I can think of a lot of things I could use the money for. But if cist is no problem, lucky you!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

At least I can understand the price of Qiviut yarn being sky high due to its rarity. There just is not that much of it and harvesting it is very costly and time consuming. Many yarns are priced high for reasons that don't make sense to me; just what the market will bear. The Qiviut yarns I checked had a high yardage, so I might consider a small project for myself at some time just to find out what it is like.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

It is my dream to someday make something of Qiviut, just because I can. My everyday knitting is fairly expensive but would love the absolute luxury of being able to knit with Qiviut.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I felt it in a yarn shop once...


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have this on my "things my husband can buy for me when he has screwed up" list.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

It does state
"It's eight times warmer than sheep wool. 100% qiviut is non-shrinkable, non-felting"
Well, we can dream.............................


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful. I looked to see how they obtained this 'underwool'. Doesn't the arctic fox need it/grow it for the conditions it lives in?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

junebjh said:


> Beautiful. I looked to see how they obtained this 'underwool'. Doesn't the arctic fox need it/grow it for the conditions it lives in?


It doesn't come from the arctic fox. It comes from the Musk Ox. And it is collected when the animal sheds the undercoat in the springtime. All animals with double coats will shed the undercoat once, sometimes twice a year. People go out on the tundra and collect the clumps of this "hair" where it has dropped, then clean it and spin it. That is why it is so expensive.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I won't be buying it either,but sooooo beautiful


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't imagine paying this much for yarn. I may be a cheapskate but I never pay over $10 for a skein of yarn.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It doesn't come from the arctic fox. It comes from the Musk Ox. And it is collected when the animal sheds the undercoat in the springtime. All animals with double coats will shed the undercoat once, sometimes twice a year. People go out on the tundra and collect the clumps of this "hair" where it has dropped, then clean it and spin it. That is why it is so expensive.


Thank you. That's good to know.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought a skein in Alaska...knit a hat for the hubby....it's very very nice!


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekk!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It doesn't come from the arctic fox. It comes from the Musk Ox. And it is collected when the animal sheds the undercoat in the springtime. All animals with double coats will shed the undercoat once, sometimes twice a year. People go out on the tundra and collect the clumps of this "hair" where it has dropped, then clean it and spin it. That is why it is so expensive.


I have a friend that has a son in Norway, he collects it for her, sends it at least once a year. She's told me it's the most amazing stuff to knit with. She made me a little muskox shape animal, which is so soft.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> At least I can understand the price of Qiviut yarn being sky high due to its rarity. There just is not that much of it and harvesting it is very costly and time consuming. Many yarns are priced high for reasons that don't make sense to me; just what the market will bear. The Qiviut yarns I checked had a high yardage, so I might consider a small project for myself at some time just to find out what it is like.


Rarity and quality are the reasons. It's the easiest of all animal fibers to harvest. However one must wait until spring, then walk up to your muskoxen and grab the shedding fur. That's it.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice yarn way over priced


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

junebjh said:


> Beautiful. I looked to see how they obtained this 'underwool'. Doesn't the arctic fox need it/grow it for the conditions it lives in?


Qiviut is the undercoat of the muskox, not a fox.

http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/qiviut.html


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

This one is $300.00

http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/vicuana_blend.html


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

It wouldn't be quite the same as shearing sheep. You want someone to pull this critter's belly hair? You gonna' pay for it big time!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely yarn, :shock: price!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

A somewhat less expensive alternative, but just as nice is yak. I bought some fiber and had a friend spin it for me. Lovely yarn.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I have looked at Qiviut at the Stitches shows. But no way could I spend $300. I have bought some yak yarn and it is also extremely soft and warm. I made a pr of socks and they are extremely warm. I also looked at camel and bufallo but found them a bit scratchy. It is fun to look at other fibers but for the most part I stick with wool.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I like the idea of a list of things hubby can buy me when he messes up! But this expensive yarn wouldn't even make it on that list. I wouldn't want to get too close to that animal for the shedding hair either!

All that aside, it would take me forever to decide what to do with it. I was given some beautiful yarn that is no where near that expensive.....3 years ago.....and I think I've finally settled on a pattern to use for it. If I should need a little more, it will probably be too late to get more. Haven't checked, but it's probably been discontinued. That's how my luck runs, any way!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

It sounds horribly expensive, but it will probably outlast, by 8 or 10 times, regular wool. It also (it says) does not shrink. If this be the case, it should last for about 50 years and go through multiple washings. When we were young, things lasted and lasted as people knew how to wash things. Now it all goes into a washing machine and that is that. I don't think this yarn is expensive for what it is; it is the initial gasp at the cost. It would not work for someone my age as I would not live long enough to get the benefit, but for a young person I reckon it is a good buy.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my..............I guess like everything else in life If money is no object you can afford to buy it( that's not me) !!!  :hunf:


----------



## katvis (Nov 12, 2014)

Only once i've won a serious lotto, can I think of paying those prices x 17 (the current exchange rate) for yarn, no matter how fantastic!!! What a pity :?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If I knitted something for me then I would probably purchase it, but it is very very expensive.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Wow! I take it you don't find it in the pound shop then????? Lol


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

And remember that as expensive as it looked on first glance, the prices were in pounds, so it costs much more in the US.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> If you can afford it,it is well worth it's weight in gold,for a one off knit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

deleted duplicate - KP system posted it 2x instead of an Edit.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Linday said:


> I have this on my "things my husband can buy for me when he has screwed up" list.


Love this!! THX - however I think I married a too-straight-arrow-type for my 'ship to ever come in'...
I too handled it once in a LYS & @ Sts Midwest... Sigh.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gee whiz. I ordered 2 skeins of hand spun yarn and paid $35 a skein, I did it in a weak moment, I certainly wouldn't pay those prices.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

deshka said:


> I have a friend that has a son in Norway, he collects it for her, sends it at least once a year. She's told me it's the most amazing stuff to knit with. She made me a little muskox shape animal, which is so soft.


OMGosh, I'd rather have a very narrow cowl or neckwear, which is the best for keeping warm, even in a cool home.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

There's a fiber even more precious than that - Shatoosh from the Tibetan Antelope or Chiru. Written up in the "Wool" article in Nat Geo a dozen yrs ago: it's illegal to have this fiber as it's never exported, only obtained illegally.
http://www.fws.gov/lab/idnotes/shahtoosh-web.pdf
Shatoosh: The Illegal Fiber
http://www.askandyaboutclothes.com/forum/printthread.php?t=100010&page=1
"The finest is 6 micron in diameter. 
"The Tibetan antelope has the most stringent legal protection there is to offer, whether international, national or local. It is listed in Appendix 1 of CITES (no commercial trade permitted) since 1979, as a Class 1 protected species in China (same category as the giant panda) and similar high levels of protection in Nepal, India as well as, in the state of Kashmir, where the prized shawls are manufactured."

I can only imagine trying to breathe but not inhale these in the near vicinity!


----------



## babyjax (Sep 6, 2013)

Linday: That is brilliant ( a list of things my husband can buy me when he screws up). I am going to start one of those....by the way, how far back can my list reach? Just kidding...my husband is a good one. But I liked your humor!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

My cousin in Alaska has a smoke ring in a natural color into a native pattern that is beautiful. When we visited I made the huge mistake of not buying a skein or two when they were priced at only $60-75 per skein. Hubby said it isn't cold enough in NC to warrant the price.....they are very very warm. Regret it almost daily now. I didn't buy it became my skills were not that good then. I am extremely tempted to ask sed money and cousin to buy and send. Btw it is extremely light weight.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous. I wish I could afford it.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe if I were to ever win lotto, I would buy some to make something just for me. It is very expensive, but reading the way that it is gathered I can understand why.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

LizzieJones said:


> This one is $300.00
> 
> http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/vicuana_blend.html


So a warm scarf could cost $600?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Gulp.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I am curious, my husband has circulatory problems in his feet and they are always cold, especially during hunting season. I wonder if there are any sources for this wool in a sock yarn with a touch of nylon? I could knit some socks, even just the foot part, to keep his tootsies warm. I will have to check this out. Sounds silly, doesn't it, but he is worth $100.00 for socks to keep him warm; and it sounds like they would last practically forever.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

It's supposed to be incredibly warm. The only projects I've seem made are beautiful lace weight scarves. I don't think you could stand athe heat that a sweater made of pure Qiviut would generate. It is a beautiful, very soft fiber.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

LizzieJones said:


> This one is $300.00
> 
> http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/vicuana_blend.html


That is for vicuana. The muskox is $108.00 for 218 yards.

http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/qiviut-pure.html


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> nice yarn way over priced


You get what you pay for. Qiviut is not a synthetic, but a rare natural fiber.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a lucky girl! I was gifted a 2oz skein of qivuit by friend who lives in Alaska. It is lace weight and has over 400 yards. She also sent a pattern for a lace scarf - it is very soft and is a dream to knit with. I've got about 6 inches knitted but the rest will have to wait until I get my Christmas knitting and sewing done. Can't wait to get back to it!!!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I was in Alaska this August. Specifically looked for this yarn, just out of curiosity. The knitted items I saw were all in the $600-1000 range for very simple scarfs or hats. I'm too frugal for that price. Many less expensive yarns out there, and besides that, the temperatures where I live do not justify the need for that kind of warmth.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Common sense tells me I wouldn't buy it even if I could afford it.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

£114. British Pounds is $178. US dollars!! Yikes!!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Unbelievable! I'll be passing that yarn by!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just checked the exchange rate as of yesterday.

One British pound equals about $1.50


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Cheaper to buy 2 muskoxen and breed them


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I have made a shawl from Qiviut it is wonderful to knit with. The yarn was a retirement gift. I have some roving also. 

I love working with different wools.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

You need more than one Lottery for that one.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> The web site states..
> 
> "Qiviut yarnwear is an heirloom that can be treasured for generations"
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Not to worry. Information on the page says it will not shrink or felt. I agree that it is a bit pricy but a bit of luxury is a delight. Best of all, non-fattening and not a threat to cholesterol counts.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My overindulgent hubby bought some for me. I knitted a small lacy scarf which is one of the warmest things I've ever owned. He didn't pay nearly that much for it, but I don't know where he bought it. Not a great picture, but maybe you get the idea. I don't remember what the weight of the little hank was but it was only about 90 yards. Knitted up, it weighs 17 grams, or .5 ozs.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I had the good fortune to get to feel a qiviut scarf a friend from Alaska owned (I think he bought it waaaay back before the yarn became trendy) and I can see why it is so treasured. It was like holding a cloud...made me wish there had been a huge pile of it so I could roll around nekkid in it


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Vique said:


> Common sense tells me I wouldn't buy it even if I could afford it.


This is the way I feel about it as well. I haven't seen the yarn in stores in my area but can't imagine spending that kind of money on yarn no matter how much I had. It would be difficult to change my spending habits at this late stage.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Holy Cow!
I guess I won't buy it!
Too much $$ ££


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I made a qiviut hat for my son because he would understand the yarn. He lives in upstate NY and loves its warmth for the weight. His wife is now knitting a shawl with qiviut I gave her. This yarn is definitely a splurge. It's nice to have recipients who can appreciate the properties and value of this yarn. Vicuña is much more expensive but I'm not going there;-)


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

If anyone has it in their stash, no worry! I'm here to take it off your hands. LOL.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with you


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

We were in Lake Louise, Canada last fall and walked into a store that was selling the sweaters and scarves made from the yarn. They also had a stuffed animal on display so you could see what it looked like. My DH innocently offered to buy me a skein since the sweaters were priced put if this world. We had a good laugh when I showed him the price for one skein.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

junebjh said:


> Beautiful. I looked to see how they obtained this 'underwool'. Doesn't the arctic fox need it/grow it for the conditions it lives in?


Quivet comes from a MUSK OX. I am a spinner. Once I was able to buy some fleece at a very reasonable price. I couldn't understand the low price until I realized that I had purchased the waste from the carding process. Lol. The farm at Palmer, Alaska sends their fleece to a carding mill on the east coast. The entire year's combing is processed in half a day. That is how rare this fleece is. I had the privilege of visiting Palmer.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a client whose son brought her I qui it kit for a scarf from a trip to Banff... She doesn't knit.... So she has asked if I migght make it for her... She will pay me for the work, and I get to ry this amazing fibre..... Except she has somehow mislaid ( I hope temporarily) the yarn....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> At least I can understand the price of Qiviut yarn being sky high due to its rarity. There just is not that much of it and harvesting it is very costly and time consuming. Many yarns are priced high for reasons that don't make sense to me; just what the market will bear. The Qiviut yarns I checked had a high yardage, so I might consider a small project for myself at some time just to find out what it is like.


I have touched quiviut yarn, and it feels absolutely amazing. If I could afford it, I'd love to buy some!

Hazel


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Bought some when in Alaska. Wonderful yarn. Joy to work with. Made a scarf that's so warm. It tinks well, lol.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

If I was given a gift card to buy anything I wanted I would go for something like this.. but to spend my budget wouldn't happen.. I'd feel guilty knowing how much I could of done with the money...

My golden retriever use to shed once a year.. then we moved to a warmer climate and she shed all the time!! I don't know where it all came from..


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you ever felt it? It is glorious to knit with! About once or twice a year I buy a really expensive yard and it's heaven.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> My goodness.
> This is one yarn that I WONT be purchasing. TOO pricey for me. I would be terrified of making a mistake which even the most experienced knitter can do.
> I dread to think what it would cost to knit a ladies garment and then perhaps someone washing it with the water at the wrong temperature.
> 
> http://www.spinayarndevon.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_119_188


total nonsense. are there actually people out there who would pay those prices?


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I was able to feel someone a knit shop in Alaska yummy, however even if I treated myself to it I am afraid it would be the one scarf I would lose. I think it is worth the price if you can afford it. Not in my budget.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

If there is Sylvie I am not one of them.
I would rather give the money to my children's local hospice.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Simply the best, if yu are expert enough to handle it- the first Qiviut I saw knitted was a large wedding ring shawl displayed in a teacup, which it didn't fill!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

My husband gave a scarf and hat madef of it years ago. It is the softest, warmest you can image.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

It's 2 to 4 times more expensive than what I could get it for near here. Qiviut from Canada is harvested from bushes the musk oxen rub against to get rid of their winter undercoat. In Greenland they kill the animals to get the fluff. 
I have used it - it's lovely. But you can get the same effect from bison undercoat for much less money. Various sellers on Etsy offer it.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Me too!

It is all about where one chooses to put money. While this yarn is indeed pricey, the value would seem to be there. Now, to my way of looking at things I would not spend a cent on tickets to any professional sports event and I know MANY people spend what I would consider a fortune doing so. I'm not saying they should not, just that I would always choose to spend my $$$ on something else.



Viwstitcher said:


> It is my dream to someday make something of Qiviut, just because I can. My everyday knitting is fairly expensive but would love the absolute luxury of being able to knit with Qiviut.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a lovely book titled Arctic Lace by Donna Druchonas. She studied the native Alaskans and their raising of the musk oxen as well as the yarn making processes. Beautiful patterns too.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

My hubby and I went on our dream trip to Alaska a few years ago. The only thing I really wanted was some 100% qiviut. At $93 an ounce, I only got one. I made a beautiful little scarf. It is so warm and soft, I love it! Recently I was in Rhinebeck NY for the state fiber festival and got 2 balls of 15% qiviut for $33 each. The 100% was a better deal! I only use it for something special for myself!


----------



## raysdtr (Oct 23, 2012)

A hat or scarf made of Quiviut would last me the rest of my life,then be passed to my daughter and,probably to hers if well cared for. The new ipad I just got will probably last foue or five years.It is a matter of priorities. I have handled Quiviut and drooled but,alas ,have not any to use.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

Some places raise them on farms and have people that earn the trust of them. They then will let the handlers comb their bellies to get the underfur. There is some good info in the book called "Article Lace" by Donna Druchunas. Good stories about the ladies that knit the lace and the co-op they belong to!


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry , meant "Artic Lace". Darn auto correct!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw scarves made from this at the Oomingmak women's cooperative. The yarn and products are simply amazing. Cashmere doesn't hold a candle for softness. Or price. A shortish rectangular scarf was about $450 US. That was 2009.

There is a musk ox preserve between Anchorage and Denali where they raise the musk oxen and harvest the down. It is combed from the animal, Yipes, no wonder it is expensive. Would love some but couldn't afford it then, nothing changed now!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Could anyone tell me the price in American dollars? Thank you. Nancy


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I read (on here or on the yarn site) that Quivuit yarn will not shrink or felt. Evidently it isn't the same as other wools.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

skeever4298 said:


> I can't imagine paying this much for yarn. I may be a cheapskate but I never pay over $10 for a skein of yarn.


I'm with you!! It has to be special for me to pay $5-10.00!
I love the $1.00 rack that A C Moore has.. 
I bought Debroah Noveill yarn at $5.99 last year, and now I see it in their "Bargain" rack for $1.00 a skein!!! Doesn't that kill ya???

We have a local yarn store that carries expensive yarn. I happened to go in looking for a shawl/scarf stick and they only had one at $29.99!! (yikes!) And after checking their yarn... their yarns were averaging $29.99 - and UP!! There was even one skein for $49.99!!! 
Neeedless to say, (pun indended) I won't be gong back again.
Incidentally, I did buy one item.. a black, plain, plastic button for $2.00! (haven't even used it yet!) LOL


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

mamanacy said:


> Could anyone tell me the price in American dollars? Thank you. Nancy


Just checked this morning (Saturday) for the conversion rate for pounds and dollars.

1 British pound is about $1.50 US


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

For those who know not what Qiviut is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qiviut

It is the yarn made from the muskox. 
"Qiviut is stronger and warmer than sheep's wool[citation needed], and softer than cashmere wool. Wild muskoxen have qiviut fibers approximately 18 micrometres in diameter. Females and young animals have slightly finer wool."


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Ebay has it for 21.00 per skein from Canada. In natural brown if anyone is interested.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Yikes! It sounds amazing, I would love to have some, but holy moly!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

The price might be justifiable if someone had to wrestle with a muskox and comb it's belly hair off.......otherwise, I can't see it!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I would buy it to knit a shawl/ette. It's heaven in the hand.


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

This yarn is on my bucket list of yarns to knit with before I go to that big yarn store in the sky. Not in any hurry though!


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Some years back I purchased 1 oz qiviut for about $60.00. That was on sale, mind you. It took me some time to dare to knit it up. It made for a fairly long, 5 inch wide, open work scarf. Very, very easy pattern to knit. Absolutely gorgeous when done, delightful to work with. It was given to a woman with a sensitivity to wools and she uses it when playing the organ in a very cold church. 

Clearly this is a luxury yarn and most of us cannot afford to use it. I confess, though, that this is one item of extravagance that I have never regretted. 

After meeting a woman from Alaska who goes out to harvest this undercoat off the bushes where the musk ox rub it off in the spring, I was gobsmacked by the work involved for the low yield. Musk ox in general don't have the disposition of a sheep or goat.they are also rather large.and they mostly would rather one not go up and 'pluck' it off of them!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

fayp said:


> Some years back I purchased 1 oz qiviut for about $60.00. That was on sale, mind you. It took me some time to dare to knit it up. It made for a fairly long, 5 inch wide, open work scarf. Very, very easy pattern to knit. Absolutely gorgeous when done, delightful to work with. It was given to a woman with a sensitivity to wools and she uses it when playing the organ in a very cold church.
> 
> Clearly this is a luxury yarn and most of us cannot afford to use it. I confess, though, that this is one item of extravagance that I have never regretted.
> 
> After meeting a woman from Alaska who goes out to harvest this undercoat off the bushes where the musk ox rub it off in the spring, I was gobsmacked by the work involved for the low yield. Musk ox in general don't have the disposition of a sheep or goat.they are also rather large.and they mostly would rather one not go up and 'pluck' it off of them!


I believe the Alaskans now farm them.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Out of my price range, for sure, but it SOUNDS lovely.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I can dream - Someday.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> If you can afford it,it is well worth it's weight in gold,for a one off knit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well, yes, I agree, but then when you die no one will know what it is & they'll give it away. Or to the dog for a bed. Or to Goodwill. Or to..... aaaccckkk who knows!!!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

1 pound = $1.57
50 pounds = $39.25
75 pounds = $117.75
100 pounds = $157.00

I will definitely pass. Of course cost is determined by many factors - availability (how much can be collected from each animal, how is it collected, is it seasonal), and then all the preparation cost to get a skein to market.


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, SwampCatNana, they do farm them now. At least some places do. Still, when I got it the stuff had been hand plucked from the shrubbery the oxen had rubbed against. Even farming it isn't inexpensive to do, though. I'm just grateful I had the opportunity to try it, even just the once.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Needless to say, You;d knit small items at those prices. Truly supurb yarn!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> My goodness.
> This is one yarn that I WONT be purchasing. TOO pricey for me. I would be terrified of making a mistake which even the most experienced knitter can do.
> I dread to think what it would cost to knit a ladies garment and then perhaps someone washing it with the water at the wrong temperature.
> 
> http://www.spinayarndevon.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_119_188


I just had a browse through Pinterest and there is a ladies wrap knitted with this fibre (about 85%) with merino and silk making up the rest and it was priced at about $1400.00 AUD. It looked lovely but over the top price wise.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was in Alaska several years ago I visited a shop run by a New Zealander. She sold mainly fibre creations and she gave me a little box of Quivet. To buy it would have been $15US. She had it in suitable amounts to spin - the cost per gram was astronomical!!


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have seen and touched this yarn at Stitches East, many years ago. It is very soft and lovely to touch. I would probably only use it for a scarf or shawlette, that way it would not need washing often.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh if only i was rich i would have me some of that i have wanted it for years now.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

When I was in Anchorage I bought a very small skein of this as my souvenir. I have yet to use it, but when I travel I like to buy souvenirs that are meaningful or useful rather than kitsch - and what's more meaningful to a knitter than yarn !?! 

When I buy yarn to knit for charity or for children I buy acrylic. When I want something special I will pay more for yarn because it's more fun to work with and turns out better. The cost of yarn is built into my budget because I am far from having an endless supply of $$ !


----------



## Martini dunne (Dec 13, 2013)

If you told anyone you paid £165 for 58gr of wool they'd lock you up,I'd love to know who buys this wool,crazy


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Martini dunne said:


> If you told anyone you paid £165 for 58gr of wool they'd lock you up,I'd love to know who buys this wool,crazy


People like me who would pay $46 and change for ONE pattern.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

My husband bought me a skein on his motorcycle trip to Alaska and IT GOT STOLEN off the bike.$75 down the drain


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> The web site states..
> 
> "Qiviut yarnwear is an heirloom that can be treasured for generations"
> 
> ...


If you check Little Knits, I believe they have a mixture of the Qiviut at a more reasonable, but expensive price. I think I saw $55.00.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

A few years ago I bought some qiviut in a little shop in Granville Island, Vancouver. Last year I finally knit myself a little lacy neck warmer, adapting a pattern from Arctic Lace. 

I was in a constant swoon state while I knit. It's so light and soft...it's like knitting with wisps of cloud. I wear it next to my skin with absolutely no itchiness. In spite of its light lacy structure, I would pick it to wear on the coldest winter days. It's so warm, yet it breathes and doesn't trap the moisture in. 

It's truly the most beautiful yarn I've worked with.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Revan said:


> If you check Little Knits, I believe they have a mixture of the Qiviut at a more reasonable, but expensive price. I think I saw $55.00.


I searched Little Knits but cannot find it. Do you have a link?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah..and those prices are in GBP. Multiply that by 1.6 - 1.8 here in Canada and close to that in U.S. depending on the exchange rate. 

June


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I searched Little Knits but cannot find it. Do you have a link?


http://littleknits.com/articdesiremossygreen.html


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> My goodness.
> This is one yarn that I WONT be purchasing. TOO pricey for me. I would be terrified of making a mistake which even the most experienced knitter can do.
> I dread to think what it would cost to knit a ladies garment and then perhaps someone washing it with the water at the wrong temperature.
> 
> http://www.spinayarndevon.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_119_188


Well, one, quiviut doesn't felt. Two, wearing it is somewhat like wearing a furnace, trust me, you wouldn't want a garment of it, unless you live in the far North or Antartica. Gloves, a scarf, or a hat/hood/ear warmer sure, but not a sweater.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> My goodness.
> This is one yarn that I WONT be purchasing. TOO pricey for me. I would be terrified of making a mistake which even the most experienced knitter can do.
> I dread to think what it would cost to knit a ladies garment and then perhaps someone washing it with the water at the wrong temperature.
> I don't even want to know what that converts to in US currency. LOL
> http://www.spinayarndevon.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_119_188


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful yarn, I felt some at a Festival. Yak and bisin are similar, and very soft. I believe the way it is harvested is one of the reasons it is so expensive.
Here is a US site for Quivit and other luxury fibers. http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/qiviut.html
On this site, 218 yds of lace weight quivit costs $108.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> My goodness.
> This is one yarn that I WONT be purchasing. TOO pricey for me. I would be terrified of making a mistake which even the most experienced knitter can do.
> I dread to think what it would cost to knit a ladies garment and then perhaps someone washing it with the water at the wrong temperature.
> 
> http://www.spinayarndevon.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_119_188


non shrinkable non felting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I am curious, my husband has circulatory problems in his feet and they are always cold, especially during hunting season. I wonder if there are any sources for this wool in a sock yarn with a touch of nylon? I could knit some socks, even just the foot part, to keep his tootsies warm. I will have to check this out. Sounds silly, doesn't it, but he is worth $100.00 for socks to keep him warm; and it sounds like they would last practically forever.


I purchased some a few years ago from a place in Quebec on EBay, I paid $28/ skein, 50 gms I think. They are still there although the price has gone up some. I made just the foot part of a pair, used alpaca for the leg, my feet always freeze & they certainly are warm & have worn well.
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l2632.R2.TR4.TRC2.A0.H0.Xqiviu&_nkw=qiviut&_sacat=160706

I think alot of places, especially touristy places really overcharge for it.
It s really wonderful yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dobby4 said:


> We were in Lake Louise, Canada last fall and walked into a store that was selling the sweaters and scarves made from the yarn. They also had a stuffed animal on display so you could see what it looked like. My DH innocently offered to buy me a skein since the sweaters were priced put if this world. We had a good laugh when I showed him the price for one skein.


I originally saw the yarn there for $90 & came home & looked on EBay & bought it for $28, it was even from the same supplier :roll: The tourist places really hose you!


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

I just got 2 oz of Tibetan Yak in a Fiber Club and it is so soft and luscious I can hardly wait to spin it. That is probably as close as I will ever get to Qiviut!


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

What's the current conversion rate for pounds to $? Seems expensive.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

As of this a.m. was $1.56 to the pound. £

Finally found out how to make the pound sign for British currency. It's alt156 (numbers on the keypad, not above
the letters.)


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd love to have this yarn! It sounds like a wonderful fiber.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

annhkmiller said:


> As of this a.m. was $1.56 to the pound. £
> 
> Finally found out how to make the pound sign for British currency. It's alt156 (numbers on the keypad, not above
> the letters.)


I just tried that and all I got was this:- ☼


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It is beautiful, soft and sooooooooooo warm. I bought some last year for one of my daughters and myself. She just finished a beautiful glove and has started on the other. She says it is the warmest thing she has ever put her hand into.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I just saw some of this Qiviut wool on Ebay for US$45.00 22gram ball or 90-95 yards 3 ply. The seller is in Canada.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

sorry read back through this quickly but dont think anyone mentionned the us based qiviut seller

http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/

they have lovely yarns but all quite expensive ;-))


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

It's like the difference between Hershey chocolate and Godiva!!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Linday said:


> I have this on my "things my husband can buy for me when he has screwed up" list.


Now if I only had a husband...............


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

LizzieJones said:


> This one is $300.00
> 
> http://www.windyvalleymuskox.net/vicuana_blend.html


Th article says "only royalty allowed to war this fur". Yikes, only royalty could afford it!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Woodsywife said:


> If anyone has it in their stash, no worry! I'm here to take it off your hands. LOL.


LOL


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

mousepotato said:


> Well, one, quiviut doesn't felt. Two, wearing it is somewhat like wearing a furnace, trust me, you wouldn't want a garment of it, unless you live in the far North or Antartica. Gloves, a scarf, or a hat/hood/ear warmer sure, but not a sweater.


LOL


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Maywalk said:


> My goodness.
> This is one yarn that I WONT be purchasing. TOO pricey for me. I would be terrified of making a mistake which even the most experienced knitter can do.
> I dread to think what it would cost to knit a ladies garment and then perhaps someone washing it with the water at the wrong temperature.
> 
> http://www.spinayarndevon.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_119_188


Hello
:-D 
Is this one of the yarns you are talking about I wonder?
Best, 
Lara


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

If anyone is interested in this subject, I would encourage them to read this PDF. There are informative photos showing how this fiber is harvested on this government ranch/farm for this animal. The calves are so cute and show several photos of them. This is an educational place where people go to learn about them and how to care for them. Here is the link: http://www.uaf.edu/files/snre/MP_08_02.pdf

I learned a lot by reading this PDF. Hope you will also.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

A friend offered me her mother's yarn after Mom went into a nursing home with the request that I make something for her with some of it. 'No problem' I said. Most of it was good old Red Heart, with 16 oz. of boucle Quiviut from when Dad was stationed in Alaska. So, I made her an afghan of sock yarn, interspersed with the quiviut, a scarf and hat and a lapghan for Dad. 
I still have half of the quiviut left over and feel guilty about it. I'll have to find something else to make for her or her sister to try to use it up, I guess.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Qiviut is off the chart expensive. We watched a TV show about it, and of course hubby offered to buy me some. I showed him the price and he was sweet enough to say he didn't care. For now, I haven't bought any. But, if I find a pattern it will suit, I will take him up on his offer. I will probably go to church before I pick up my needles, make the sign of the cross, say the Lord's Prayer, and pray to every saint I know.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Linday said:


> I have this on my "things my husband can buy for me when he has screwed up" list.


What is that old saying, "Flowers say you are sorry. Jewelry says you won't do again"? I bet Qiviut says "You are my sun and moon and stars".


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have seen some gorgeous knits made from this. VERY soft. It was at Rhinebeck and like they say........... very pricey.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

jemadu said:


> At those prices, they would have to knit it for me too!!! and wash it etc.


 BAHAHA , LOL YA MAN ,LOL


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

MomLes said:


> It's 2 to 4 times more expensive than what I could get it for near here. Qiviut from Canada is harvested from bushes the musk oxen rub against to get rid of their winter undercoat. In Greenland they kill the animals to get the fluff.
> I have used it - it's lovely. But you can get the same effect from bison undercoat for much less money. Various sellers on Etsy offer it.


thx for that knowledge -is the bison as warm -i have osteo-arthritis and live in - 50 with the wind and would consider some thing really warm


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Well, yes, I agree, but then when you die no one will know what it is & they'll give it away. Or to the dog for a bed. Or to Goodwill. Or to..... aaaccckkk who knows!!!


It would have to be specified in our will to whom it is going to, and exactly what it is and how valuable. You know just like our stash..we should designate that in our wills too.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> non shrinkable non felting.


And it says it gets softer the more you wash it,,,
It is sounding better and better...oh man when my sip comes in...I am knitting me some Qiviut long underwear and socks!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have just picked up the latest issue of Interweave Knits, the Winter 2015 issue. There is an article about a Musk Ox farm in Alaska. It's an interesting article, even more so since this topic has been on the forum lately. Good timing! 

I thought some of you other KP'rs that don't subscribe to Interweave Knits might want to take a look at this article at a news stand near you. Happy reading! (and dreaming.....)


----------

